# Weight Lifting Support Belt



## boghog (Jun 10, 2008)

I am a beginner and I was wondering about the use of support belts: are they any good? is it true that they prevent hernia? how high is the risk of developing hernia during weight lifting? during which exercises should I wear the belt?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Not required, The only time i can justify them is for powerlifting comp work, beyond that they are like lifting straps, gloves and cell tech. People love to buy them before they start training and later realise it would have been better to spend money wisely


----------



## boghog (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks mate. I thought so ...

Anybody wants to buy a belt?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

boghog said:


> Thanks mate. I thought so ...
> 
> Anybody wants to buy a belt?


Does it come with matching gloves and a tub of cell tech?


----------



## boghog (Jun 10, 2008)

lol

now you gave me another idea: gloves. they must be another overrated accessory; maybe I should get a pair.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I liken gloves to boy racers fitting rally seatbelts to 1 litre vehicles

If you are hell bent on buying a lifting gadget buy some chalk


----------



## boghog (Jun 10, 2008)

haha

no, I am not that desperate about buying gadgets, I was just wondering because I've seen some "big guys" in the gym using them.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

how dare u lost..i love my baby soft hands,no gloves 

i'm no fan of belts after reading some really in depth articles,we have a natural belt!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Lost Soul said:


> I liken gloves to boy racers fitting rally seatbelts to 1 litre vehicles
> 
> If you are hell bent on buying a lifting gadget buy some chalk


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

i wear gloves, otherwise i get major pinches on my palms, to the point where it hurts more to hold the dumbbell than to do the press or curl etc


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> i wear gloves, otherwise i get major pinches on my palms, to the point where it hurts more to hold the dumbbell than to do the press or curl etc


Arh bless...


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> i wear gloves, otherwise i get major pinches on my palms, to the point where it hurts more to hold the dumbbell than to do the press or curl etc


I knew I had seen you somewhere before officer






Unfortunately there is not a 'I am a puff' smiley to choose from to add to the post


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i use the belt to support my back for squats and deads.

chalk for grip

Leg wraps for squats to take the pressure off the knees.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

I use nothing, do i get a prize?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I use a old york powerlifting belt (its a bit on the thin side 0.5cm). + a Tommy Kono lumbar support.

I wanted to get a nice inzer belt (one of the leaver ones or single prong ones) but I could never find out how much it would cost with tax and shipping to get one of them to the UK..

for anything press/overhead related i use inzer 36" wrist wraps.

any knee bend type exersise i will use knee wraps. (warmups i will use a Tommy kono knee suports).

Probably going to get the inzer elbow supports or maby the tommy kono ones as they both seem very good.

Squats I use compression shorts as well (keeps everything nice and warm).

I learned to love my hard hands lol, i dont use gloves as it afects my girp i use chalk or liquid chalk.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

wogihao said:


> I wanted to get a nice inzer belt (one of the leaver ones or single prong ones) but I could never find out how much it would cost with tax and shipping to get one of them to the UK..


A mate of mine is awaiting delivery of one of these lever belts from the states. I'll let you know the total cost when he gets it.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

wogihao said:


> I use a old york powerlifting belt (its a bit on the thin side 0.5cm). + a Tommy Kono lumbar support.
> 
> I wanted to get a nice inzer belt (one of the leaver ones or single prong ones) but I could never find out how much it would cost with tax and shipping to get one of them to the UK..
> 
> ...


Your gym bag must be huge!


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

I have an ATP pro gear lifting belt, i use it for heavy deads and squats only.

I have the inzer wrist wraps 18"

Thats all i really use, i have other bits and pieces for when im injured etc but mostly they stay at the bottom of my gym bag.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I admit i use a belt and straps but only on my final set on things when lift heavy on shrugs, deads and squats.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

bigacb said:


> Your gym bag must be huge!


not realy its a early 80s tenis bag.. enough space for a 2ltr coke bottle, nose tork all the wraps/belt and on occasion a gimp suit/bench shirt. If you wind the wraps in you could use a very small bag.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

wogihao said:


> not realy its a early 80s tenis bag.. enough space for a 2ltr coke bottle, nose tork all the wraps/belt and on occasion a gimp suit/bench shirt. If you wind the wraps in you could use a very small bag.


My main gym bag is huge its got all sorts of stuff in it, but when i ride my bike in to gym ill switch to a drawstring gym bag loaded with just the essentials.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I dont take a bag. Just a big bottle of water :tt2: !


----------

